# Grande final at the gate.



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

On April 2 and 3 the gate will be running a big season finale race. They said if any BRP cars want to run come on out. Practice is sat till like 4:00 then racing Sat nite and Sunday. I will not be able to make it but they only need like 3 or 5 for a class.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

I thought that race was the 8th,9th, and 10th?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ZOOOOM said:


> I thought that race was the 8th,9th, and 10th?


It is the 8th, 9th and 10th


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it is!! Sorry Hope all 43 BRP drivers did not show up there today :freak:


----------



## STONE (Mar 7, 2003)

*Brp*

So who is going? I was thinking about showing up.


----------

